# Social welfare fraud



## UFC (7 Aug 2009)

I am hoping to get some advice on this.

I know a person who claims the dole but also works a number of cash jobs on the side, e.g. teaching guitar, working in a band, etc.

He also bought a house on the affordable housing list as an investment, and the house is currently completely rented out.

As a result of all this he is making a lot of money every month.

I think this is wrong - he is basically scamming the system, and has been doing this for about 5 years.

I would like to report this person.

Do any of you know how I can report social welfare fraud, and affordable housing fraud?

Thanks.


----------



## Protocol (7 Aug 2009)

If you have any concerns the DSFA has a control and fraud unit and suspected cases of fraud can be made anonymously.

*By email*: central.control@welfare.ie

*By phone*: (01) 704 3000, ask for Central Control Section or 
(071) 9672648,

*By Post*: Central Control Division, Shannon Lodge, Carrick-on-Shannon, Co Leitrim.


----------



## UFC (23 Dec 2009)

I just thought I'd provide an update on this thread.

I reported a person for social welfare fraud. I included evidence of their income - their two jobs and their investment property.

They are still claiming the dole four months later...


----------



## Complainer (23 Dec 2009)

I guess these things might take some time to be investigated and actioned. I presume they won't give you any feedback on progress, just like any Garda investigation.

Note that DSFA have no involvement in affordable housing, so you might want to contact the relevant local authority about this matter.


----------



## Welfarite (23 Dec 2009)

SW investigate all reports. This may entail months of survellience following many lines of enquiry (you've seen the TV programmes). Four months is not that long for such investigations as evidence has to be presented in court that will withstand robust defence. If you want, report again adding any further useful information (names, addresses, type of transport, registrations, times leaving and returning to home, etc..)


----------



## pudds (24 Dec 2009)

While investegating any fraud, meantime  they can't stop the dole on that person if he claims he has no other income to live on, imho.


----------

